# ISO: central hydraulic powered v box



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm looking for anything from 2-4 yards. Ideally 2-3 yards and 8' hopper. Stainless steel is a must, and I'd rather have pintle over auger, but will consider either. No fixed budget, but I'm not interested in paying 10k for a 5 year old box that I can buy new for 7k. 

Do not offer electric or gas units. Hydraulic powered units only please.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm looking for anything from 2-4 yards. Ideally 2-3 yards and 8' hopper. Stainless steel is a must, and I'd rather have pintle over auger, but will consider either. No fixed budget, but I'm not interested in paying 10k for a 5 year old box that I can buy new for 7k.
> 
> Do not offer electric or gas units. Hydraulic powered units only please.


Go Auctionsinternational and see what they got, If not happy with what they got just check the sight now and then. A decent one will come up and you will steal it. Maybe a 4 to 5 hour run to get it or put it on uship if you don't want to pick up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bump bump bump


How hard you looking? I could of stole a couple. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not very hard. Just got a truck back from the upfitter last week with the hydros installed. 

So now I need a spreader to go on it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not very hard. Just got a truck back from the upfitter last week with the hydros installed.
> 
> So now I need a spreader to go on it.


Got ya, I know you been wanting one, Didn't know you were waiting on the truck to get upfitted.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What I'd love to do is a 4 yard frame mount on my F450, and a 2.5 on the truck that just came back. But for now, a 2.5 on the one that just got done will work.


----------

